# Best Shift/Brake Cables?????



## tommignon (Mar 19, 2010)

I will be changing my bike to Campy Ergo and have to replace my cables and want to know what the general opinion is as to the best Shift and Brake cables for performance and longevity.

Also is a premium set worth the money?

Thank you for you input.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Best? I'm not sure if there is a real standout, I like Jagwire only because they have a large color selection. I've tried Gore too, honestly, I couldn't tell the difference between the two in either friction or durability.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Campy


----------



## Doc_D (Mar 16, 2006)

Personally I find the Shimano Dura Ace cables/housings to be the best. But those might be a bit out of place on your Campy setup.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

campy


----------



## erik1245 (Jan 6, 2012)

I just use whatever cheap cables my LBS has. They move my brakes and derailleurs just fine.


----------



## lactic acidosis (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm partial to the Jagwire kits. They're relatively inexpensive and the quality is great, but they may offend you and your otherwise Italian sensibilities.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

I changed from Campagnolo to Yokozunas. To be honest the gear changing is no different, the braking feels slightly better, but then I've changed my pads/ rims too.

The Yokozunas cables are supposed to be more resistant to compression, which helps in braking, gear changes not so much. But I couldn't say they're worth binning the Campy cables that will come with your gruppo.

One word of caution on cheap cables your LBS could get you. I used a no-name brake cable on my old fixed wheeler and one day the stop in the brake lever came away from the cable as I was coming into a busy roundabout. Ay caramba! did that get my attention. My advice is don't go el cheapo on stuff you need to help you stop. Value's one thing, but cheap is another.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

If you are using Campy shifters, use Campy cables. They are good stuff.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Yokozunas are really good, IMO, but a PITA to install because the housings are slightly larger OD and very stiff. Braking is outstanding because the brake housings are not spiral wire like all other brake housings but have longitudinal wires like shifter housings. I had Gore before and wasn't impressed.


----------



## tommignon (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks

I don't have the campy cable that came with the shifters, The shifters are used and I'm doing one of those Shimergo Campy/Shimano drive train things. I like the campy feel on the shifting and the hoods but like the Shimano availability and price of the drive train components let alone the cassette choices.

Thanks again for the opinions on the cables.


----------



## tommignon (Mar 19, 2010)

I did the set up with some campy knock offs. it works great
I have a 6 speed freewheel and I used 8 Speed Campy Ergo's and did the thing where you go around the pinch bolt to change the rear mechs pull ratio. I found a table somewhere online that said it would work and it does. I'm using an Ultegra Medium cage rear mech and Avanti Ergo shifters. the front mech is still the Suntour Cyclone that came with the bike.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## erik1245 (Jan 6, 2012)

tommignon said:


> I did the set up with some campy knock offs. it works great
> I have a 6 speed freewheel and I used 8 Speed Campy Ergo's and did the thing where you go around the pinch bolt to change the rear mechs pull ratio. I found a table somewhere online that said it would work and it does. I'm using an Ultegra Medium cage rear mech and Avanti Ergo shifters. the front mech is still the Suntour Cyclone that came with the bike.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Is there anything on your bike that matches?


----------



## tommignon (Mar 19, 2010)

erik1245 said:


> Is there anything on your bike that matches?


Not anymore.


----------



## alpha_bravo (Dec 24, 2008)

I got a set of Yokozuna's dirt cheap during Competitive Cyclist's Christmas sale last year and yeah, they're really awesome. I'm not sure it's worth paying full MSRP, but if you can find them on sale, get them for sure. I know that next time they go on sale, I'll be picking up multiple sets. 

I did just install Chorus 11 on my CAAD, and as others have said, the Campy cables are very good so far.


----------



## MoreCowbell82 (Jan 14, 2011)

Yokozuna.


----------



## timerxrsvip (Dec 16, 2011)

I switched to Gore several years ago, what a difference. Now, before the flaming starts, here's how this came about. Due to injury, cycling became my number one fitness pastime, I also moved from a relatively flat Florida to a town at 6 700 feet above sea level in Utah. After a few months of brutal climbing and acclimation to the new elevation, I noticed that my Dura Ace was notchy and shifts were rough. PS: I keep my drive chain clean and well lubed. I lucked out by finding a remarkable mechanic, first thing he did was help me to understand how a compact crank would assist with climbing, and that I needed new cables and a chain. He fitted Gore cables, I could not believe how much smoother shifting was, especially under climbing conditions - I average approximately 3 500 feet during a 90 minute ride, simply due to the local geography. I recently built up a Moots RSL with Gore Ride on, and had my Time RXRS switched over from Jagwire to Gore Ride On - a small, relatively inexpensive upgrade for smooth clean shifting, even under hard climbing conditions. Personally speaking, I would not have believed it, until I experienced it firsthand.
GORE® RIDEON® Cable Systems


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

timerxrsvip said:


> I switched to Gore several years ago, what a difference. Now, before the flaming starts, here's how this came about. Due to injury, cycling became my number one fitness pastime, I also moved from a relatively flat Florida to a town at 6 700 feet above sea level in Utah. After a few months of brutal climbing and acclimation to the new elevation, I noticed that my Dura Ace was notchy and shifts were rough. PS: I keep my drive chain clean and well lubed. I lucked out by finding a remarkable mechanic, first thing he did was help me to understand how a compact crank would assist with climbing, and that I needed new cables and a chain. He fitted Gore cables, I could not believe how much smoother shifting was, especially under climbing conditions - I average approximately 3 500 feet during a 90 minute ride, simply due to the local geography. I recently built up a Moots RSL with Gore Ride on, and had my Time RXRS switched over from Jagwire to Gore Ride On - a small, relatively inexpensive upgrade for smooth clean shifting, even under hard climbing conditions. Personally speaking, I would not have believed it, until I experienced it firsthand.
> GORE® RIDEON® Cable Systems


If your mechanic told you that you needed new cables and a new chain it only goes to figure that new cables and a new chain improved your shifting. I probably wouldn't attribute that to the brand of cables you got. Any decent new cables will help shifting if your old ones are shot.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Alligator i-links. They were an improvement over even Campy on my bike. Installation takes some patience the first time.

I suspect smaller frames and under the bar tape routing would benefit most due to more acute bends. If neither of those is the case it's probably not worth the extra expense and hassle.


----------



## Juzzy004 (Mar 8, 2012)

timerxrsvip said:


> I switched to Gore several years ago, what a difference. Now, before the flaming starts, here's how this came about. Due to injury, cycling became my number one fitness pastime, I also moved from a relatively flat Florida to a town at 6 700 feet above sea level in Utah. After a few months of brutal climbing and acclimation to the new elevation, I noticed that my Dura Ace was notchy and shifts were rough. PS: I keep my drive chain clean and well lubed. I lucked out by finding a remarkable mechanic, first thing he did was help me to understand how a compact crank would assist with climbing, and that I needed new cables and a chain. He fitted Gore cables, I could not believe how much smoother shifting was, especially under climbing conditions - I average approximately 3 500 feet during a 90 minute ride, simply due to the local geography. I recently built up a Moots RSL with Gore Ride on, and had my Time RXRS switched over from Jagwire to Gore Ride On - a small, relatively inexpensive upgrade for smooth clean shifting, even under hard climbing conditions. Personally speaking, I would not have believed it, until I experienced it firsthand.
> 
> 
> I'm faced with a bit of a dilema. I've been aquiring all my parts lately for a new bike build. Putting together a Pinarello Dogma2, with 7900 Dura Ace mechanical.
> ...


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

In my experience, new cables are always be better than the used cables I just replaced regardless of the brands. There may be some difference in how quickly the newness wears off. One thing I've done in the past is more frequently replace just the rear DR loop. This often returns shifting crispness. But, this was with DT shifters or cables that came out the sides of the brifters. With shift cables now making a bunch needless tight bends following the bars, there's more drag there and the RD loop is a smaller part of total cable drag. Replacing just the RD loop still helps though.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Genuine Campy cables work great. Not cheap, but no worries about compatibility.

I run (Campy-compatible) teflon-coated Jagwires with matching Jagwire housing, and that combo is really smooth.


----------



## eriku16 (Jul 27, 2011)

Campy, dammit! They last FOREVER! :thumbsup:


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I replaced the cables on one bike with Shimano Dura Ace recently. On another bike, I used SRAM (mostly because of asthetics). They both work great, as do the Campy cables on my third bike. Basically, it's just wire.


----------

